

The end of Bitcoin is the beginning is the end - wafuru
http://wa-fu-ru.com/2014/03/01/the-end-of-bitcoin-is-the-beginning-is-the-end/

======
pyalot2
Fundamentally flawed understanding of bitcoin, economics, cryptography,
pseudonymity and pretty much everything else.

It's funny how people who projected their ideals into something, are now
becoming disillusioned by the lack of something in bitcoin, that was never
there to begin with. That can't technically be there, at all.

